
Show HN: WhyPrivacyMatters, a crowdsourced list of reasons why privacy matters - epoch_100
https://whyprivacymatters.org
======
epoch_100
This is a project I launched somewhat recently. It's all crowdsourced and has
been translated into 14 other languages. Licensed under CC.

Any and all feedback is appreciated, as are language contributions and item
suggestions.

Hopefully this tool will come in handy the next time someone says they have
'nothing to hide.'

------
nakedjedi
It would be nice if the site was usable with privacy tools, such as Tor,
without being Cloudflare-banned.

